# Sooty palomino, or..?



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I am not an expert on sooty horses, but he looks like a sooty palomino to me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sooty Palomino is what I see.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, many horses can go through colors shifts from year to year. Your horse definitely looks like a sooty palomino.


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you guys! ?? is the color change due to factors like exposure to sun or feed? I'm curious!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is pretty . love the color.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Just like a gray lightens the reverse is true for many sooty palominos. They darken as they age. Depends on how it is inherited is my guess. The babies I have seen out of the sooty stallion we used for a time would have varying degrees of sooty but never darkened unless the mare was sooty as well and then only a few turned truly chocolate - dark the dapples were hard to see. I'd love to know more about the gene.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

In the first photo he looks chestnut... but ultimately I say Sooty Palomino~


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would say sooty palomino. I've seen them almost black looking with a silvery mane and tale.


----------

